# Amazon!



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. Has anyone had experience with bringing books into Malaysia that have been ordered from Amazon? I'm looking at buying some new and used books from the US but was concerned that they might be hit with mandatory and non-negotiable import duties. Any advice appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## brandconsultantasia (Jan 18, 2011)

Mark, I've bought loads of stuff from Amazon over the last 4 or 5 years and only had 1 problem when the package didn't arrive. I called Amazon & they sent a replacement immediately. Then of course the original package turned up!

I buy a lot of stuff from sites in the UK and I think I only had 1 problem with customs but that was in the early days. Sometimes, even with the postage, the book can be cheaper on Amazon UK than it is here.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

brandconsultantasia said:


> Mark, I've bought loads of stuff from Amazon over the last 4 or 5 years and only had 1 problem when the package didn't arrive. I called Amazon & they sent a replacement immediately. Then of course the original package turned up!
> 
> I buy a lot of stuff from sites in the UK and I think I only had 1 problem with customs but that was in the early days. Sometimes, even with the postage, the book can be cheaper on Amazon UK than it is here.


Thanks for the feedback. Another person also confirmed that orders from the UK had been hassle free.


----------



## up.north.expat (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi,

Have ordered books from Amazon UK and had no problem. In KL there is a great book shop called Kinokuniya in KLCC and they have an online search facility and low or free delivery. Google "Kinokuniya BookWeb Malaysia". It may be that you don't need to use Amazon if you travel to KL or order locally?

Regards,

Up.North.Expat


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Mark Hardy said:


> Hi. Has anyone had experience with bringing books into Malaysia that have been ordered from Amazon? I'm looking at buying some new and used books from the US but was concerned that they might be hit with mandatory and non-negotiable import duties. Any advice appreciated. Thanks.


Hi. Thanks for the reply. Yes agree that the Kinokuniya bookshop is good (Singapore anyway) but they don't have the books I'm looking for so I think Amazon will be the way to go.


----------

